# Does no one sell pipes anymore?



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

Greetings, 

A few years back I had a cob from a shop on main st in the town I used to live in. I enjoyed smoking it, even though I was doing everything wrong (little did I know at the time).

I have decided to give it another shot using my newly found wealth of pipe knowledge on this forum. I called a few places in town to see who has any pipe tobacco and luckily I found one grocery store in town that carries some. I was ecstatic, so I call around town trying to find a place that sells any pipes. I found one place that stocks cobs them in my area, and they are back ordered! I would have thought that they would sell them at the same places they sell the tobacco?

Anywho, hope they get them in soon! Can't wait to give this whole pipe thing a fair chance


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep ...used to be you could go to Wally World or the drug store and pick up a cob, Kaywoodie, or Grabow but now nothing.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Depending on where you are in the country, often times you can find MM Cobs, Grabows, and some sort of tobacco in Rite Aids or a CVS. I noticed the Walmart near where I am now has tobacco, but I didn't see any pipes. And when I was camping outside of a little tiny town in upstate NY, I found cobs, Carter Hall, and Prince Albert at a deli/convenience store.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The best deals and best pipes are online. But I suppose a cob is a cob.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a couple of used Briar pipes I'd be willing to send you. They're inexpensive brands, but if you'd like them I'll mail em out to you.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes gone are the days of pipes and tobacco at the dime store like the "good old days". The communist infiltration of our society is becoming increasingly totalitarian and smoking is Verbotten by the nazis who determine whats good for you and what's not. 

Online is your best bet anymore. If you're in a larger city then a tobacco shop or two is probably around if you look for them but not like it used to be thats for sure.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

online sales now mean you don't pay $150 for a nice pipe anymore, usually you pay half the price online, B&M shops are learning this fast.....and so it's just not worth the shelf space for many of them.


----------



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

Ray said:


> I have a couple of used Briar pipes I'd be willing to send you. They're inexpensive brands, but if you'd like them I'll mail em out to you.


Wow mg:

That is awesome, I'd really appreciate it! Don't know what to say other than thank you for the very generous offer :thumb:


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Guess I'm pretty lucky that most of the drug stores around here still carry MM cobs and Dr. Grabows.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

lunari said:


> Wow mg:
> 
> That is awesome, I'd really appreciate it! Don't know what to say other than thank you for the very generous offer :thumb:


No problem, they'll be out in the morning mail.


----------



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

Ray said:


> No problem, they'll be out in the morning mail.


Thank you again Ray, the pipes arrived today. now i'm off to go pick up some tobacco! :thumb:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Earley said:


> Guess I'm pretty lucky that most of the drug stores around here still carry MM cobs and Dr. Grabows.


They do here in DC too, surprisingly. In fact cigars and pipes weren't required to be behind the counter like cigarettes until sometime early this decade.


----------



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

Tried some Prince Albert and also some Paladin Black Cherry. The prince albert wasn't bad, but the Paladin smells very strongly of cherry although I don't taste any of it at all. Will have to try them both again tomorrow, I also picked up some Sir Walter Raleigh and some Carter Hall at the grocery store. After I give all of them a good tasting I might have to try some Borkum Riff they have there also.

Thanks again Ray! I can tell already I will be thoroughly enjoying these pipes


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

lunari said:


> Tried some Prince Albert and also some Paladin Black Cherry. The prince albert wasn't bad, but the Paladin smells very strongly of cherry although I don't taste any of it at all. Will have to try them both again tomorrow, I also picked up some Sir Walter Raleigh and some Carter Hall at the grocery store. After I give all of them a good tasting I might have to try some Borkum Riff they have there also.
> 
> Thanks again Ray! I can tell already I will be thoroughly enjoying these pipes


 You're very welcome... if you're really into strong aromatics, I may just send you another gift. LOL Another decent drug store brand to try is Captain Black, that's the one that got me started anyhow.
I have some I tried and didn't care for when I was looking for a change of pace from my usual English blends.


----------



## lunari (Nov 15, 2009)

Ray said:


> You're very welcome... if you're really into strong aromatics, I may just send you another gift. LOL Another decent drug store brand to try is Captain Black, that's the one that got me started anyhow.
> I have some I tried and didn't care for when I was looking for a change of pace from my usual English blends.


I'll have to pick up some Captain Black next time I'm at the store. I am interested in Aros, the stronger the better. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

lunari said:


> I'll have to pick up some Captain Black next time I'm at the store. I am interested in Aros, the stronger the better. Any recommendations?


I'd recommend you go to this website: new index
Order a few trial packs of their aromatics. Give them a call and if you can give them an idea of what you're interested in, they'll help you out with some recommendations.
Craig Tarler is a great guy and so is the rest of the staff there.


----------

